#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-25
<NiKeCRu666> alguien ayudeme please!!! =( no puedo resetear mi HTC s411
<Genelyk> :O
<Genelyk> esas cosas  diske q hacen la competencia al iphone
<NiKeCRu666> sip
<NiKeCRu666> pero lo malo es que tienen WINDOWS MOBILE
<NiKeCRu666> y como cualquier WINDOWS... pues este WM se esta volviendo loco -.-
<Genelyk> jaja
<NiKeCRu666> =(
<NiKeCRu666> necesito hacerle un hard reset, pero no tengo el icono q dice clear storage
<NiKeCRu666> \y no se como modificar el registro del celular =(
<NiKeCRu666> bueno seguire googleando
<Genelyk> falta
<NiKeCRu666> q falta?
<viperhoot> http://www.vimeo.com/1577167 por si ha alguien le interese
<viperhoot> mehe reido bastante
<waltico> radio online: http://200.48.196.194:8000/radio.m3u
<Bonkiman> nxvl:
<Bonkiman> estas?+
<nxvl> no
 * nxvl se esconde
<Bonkiman> jijijijij
<Bonkiman> necesito auna ayuduta
<man0> saludosss
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-26
<xander21c> nxvl: q paso, miraste y saliste?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> solo tenia que mirar el centro de computo
<nxvl> y que me presenten a la gente
<xander21c> jaja
<xander21c> pucha q facil esa chamba
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> tan facil que ya es aburrida
<xander21c> jaja fugo me quedo in bat
<xander21c> *sin bateria
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> cuanta charla :P
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> apla !
<xander21c> q novelas??
<viperhoot> xander21c, hasta ahora nada de piura
<xander21c> nada, queria irme a broncear :)
<viperhoot> jajaja si ps
<viperhoot> pa mi que quiere que lo llamemos a su fono
<xander21c> capaz
<brillantejcoh> q en piura se broncea?
<viperhoot> que no ?
<brillantejcoh> muevete mas al norte MAN
<xander21c> brillantejcoh para que veas lo mucho q me afanan las playas y el sol :P
<brillantejcoh> weno man tumbes es lo q nesecitas 365 de sol
<viperhoot> mancora... 8]
<viperhoot> la isla del amor... 8]
<viperhoot> cocodrilo's house....
<viperhoot> quiero noooorte !!!
<xander21c> brillantejcoh : era sarcastico :P no me vacila tanto el sol
 * xander21c Reinicio, vuelvo en un toq
<xander21c> ya volvi
<xander21c> viperhoot: q dices lo llamamos?'
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> ya ope
<viperhoot> lo llamo mañana si no
<xander21c> a ver
<xander21c> q novelas??
<viperhoot> ah caxas ha llegado un patin de apesol
<viperhoot> ni idea quien es... pero quiere hacer un proyecto con software libre por acá
<viperhoot> voy a  meter mi nariz en una reuna que ha convocado mañana
<brillantejcoh> viperhoot, sobre
<brillantejcoh> ?
<viperhoot> brillantejcoh, ni idea , mañana recien me entero
<viperhoot> un tio con el nick "ska" q a veces se aparece por irc creo
<brillantejcoh> haaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<brillantejcoh> se llama Carlos Horna
 * brillantejcoh se quedo vacio mi kopete :(
<viperhoot> brillantejcoh, si creo
<viperhoot> ese mismo
<brillantejcoh> :)
<viperhoot> pregunta, saben si songbird soporta podcast ?
<brillantejcoh> Oo?
<viperhoot> quiero probar ese reproductor de música... peor aun no se si soporta podcast...
<viperhoot> hmm parece que aún falla en eso
<viperhoot> en fin... sigo con rhythmbox :)
<xander21c> bueno hora de desconectarse :P a dormir
<xander21c> nos leemos
<xander21c> viperhoot: hay q ver el tema si nos pasamos al europe clauster
<viperhoot> xander21c, ya hice la solicitud y todo
<viperhoot> pero dicen que esperemos
<viperhoot> que estan actualizando de dapper a hardy
<xander21c> chevere
<viperhoot> me avisan a penas esto esté completado y acepten nuevas solicitudes ;)
<xander21c> bravazo y que planet le vas a poner ??
<viperhoot> planetplanet
<viperhoot> creo q es el más usado
<viperhoot> hasta diseño ya tengo
<viperhoot> capaz y mudamos los foros también
<xander21c> se puede ver??
<viperhoot> está en veremos aun todas las posibilidades que tenemos
<xander21c> diegoe: que planet usa debian peru?
<viperhoot> xander21c, planet planet
<viperhoot> planet.ubuntu.com también usa planetplanet también
<viperhoot> aunq no estoy del todo metido en python... pero algo hago ;)
<xander21c> jaja
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> fugo
<xander21c> nos leemos
<xander21c> Holas
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-27
<mib_cae17p> :o
<mib_cae17p> :p:p
<mib_cae17p> (y)
<mib_cae17p> (u)
<mib_cae17p> (f)
<mib_cae17p> -.-¡
 * P3L|C4N0 o/
<xander21c> Holas
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-28
<xander21c> Holas
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-29
<xander21c> Holas
<viperhoot> buenas
<viperhoot> alguien sabe como volver a una versión anterior de cualquier paquete ?
<mIgggUeL> holas
<viperhoot> hola mIgggUeL
<viperhoot> un poco callada la noche ;)
<mIgggUeL> xD
<mIgggUeL> si oi
<mIgggUeL> ta lento el speedy no?
<mIgggUeL> lentinni xD
<mIgggUeL> ey viperhoot puxa se me ha fregado el grub
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> q paso ?
<mIgggUeL> reinstalé windows
<viperhoot> ahhhh
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> hay una manera masomenos sencilla de hacerlo
<mIgggUeL> epa probe esa del livecd
<Juanpe> borrate el winbug y ya nunca mas lo instales :P
<Juanpe> o/ las a todos
<mIgggUeL> pero me sale Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition :/
<viperhoot> mIgggUeL, probaste el super grub disk ?
<mIgggUeL> tambien
<viperhoot> a mi eso me lo reconfiguro correctamente
<viperhoot> y no te funcionó ?
<mIgggUeL> naca
<viperhoot> q salió ?
<mIgggUeL> lo mimos
<mIgggUeL> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<Juanpe> parece q es el menu.lst
<Juanpe> algo debe estar apuntando a otro lado
<mIgggUeL> -.-
<viperhoot> sudo grub-install ?
<mIgggUeL> -.-
<Morell> hola todos...
<brillantejcoh> saludos P3L|C4N0
<P3L|C4N0> o/ brillantejcoh
<Genelyk> ecooo
<Genelyk> XD!
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-30
<redrebel> va
<xander21c> Holas
<viperhoot> que tal xander21c
<viperhoot> novelad ?
<viperhoot> novelas ?
<xander21c> aca, toy de vaca y ya reserve mi tiempo para el Developer Open Week :P
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> bien !
<xander21c> tu??
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> rediseñando y mudando mi blog
<viperhoot> a las finales... blogger me cae mejor
<viperhoot> http://20bits.blogspot.com/
<viperhoot> xander21c, nada del piurano no ?
<viperhoot> ya fue creo :S
<xander21c> np
<xander21c> nxvl: te publicaron el nextel :P
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> una pregunta grandota ... que cliente ftp usa  el damn small linux alguien sabe???
 * P3L|C4N0 o/
#ubuntu-pe 2008-08-31
<trukini2008> hola a todos
<Genelyk> Hi
<trukini2008> man, nesecito ayuda
<Genelyk> q jue
<Genelyk> q tipo de ayuda
<Genelyk> economica '?
<Genelyk> ajajajaj
<Genelyk> se colgo mi xubuntu
<Genelyk> jajaja
<Genelyk> q jue
<Genelyk>  cual es tu problema trukini2008
<Genelyk> se colgo  veces en menos de 10 min
<Genelyk> demoniso XUbuntu XP
<trukini2008> man
<trukini2008> lo que pasa es que mi fuerte es hardware
<trukini2008> y quiero comenzar a desarrollar un sistema de held desk
<trukini2008> pero en entorno web
<trukini2008> la pregunta es... que software y bade de satos free nesecito para hacer dicha web
<Genelyk> quieresun soporte online ?
<trukini2008> desarrolar una web, donde el usuario final, digamos, la que reporta fallas, coloque que tipo de falla tiene
<Genelyk> base de datos probaste con el mysql ?
<trukini2008> y con un codigo que ingrese, salga el tipo de maquina que el usuario tiene, claro, prebiamente cargado esa base
<trukini2008> esoty ene so
<trukini2008> pero el desarrollo de la web
<Genelyk> ahora con el de entorno web
<trukini2008> tambien titne que ser con sistema free
<Genelyk> podria ser ammm
<trukini2008> nada de paga
<Genelyk> DJANGO
<Genelyk> aun ,  si quieres algo rapido , podria ser html+mysql+php
<trukini2008> mas que rapido, bueno
<trukini2008> se que dependera de como diseñe
<trukini2008> apesar que desconosco, pero se que aprendo rapido
<trukini2008> y tengo el apoyo de algunos desarrolladores
<Genelyk> ahhh ,  /3 colghada
<Genelyk> si q soy bruto !
<Genelyk> ta q se me cuelga  a cada rato
<trukini2008> xubuntu no soporta mucho p3
<trukini2008> y p4 a partir de dual core, para un mejor manejo
<trukini2008> o una hiper triden de 3.0
<Genelyk> naa
<Genelyk> xubuntu , se supone q es espcial para maquina lentas
<trukini2008> bueno, yo lo e probado man
<Genelyk> yo lo uso 1 año
<Genelyk> xD!
<trukini2008> pero ya va a salir la version de ubuntu para p3
<trukini2008> y hay si correra muy bien
<Genelyk> q version :S
<Genelyk> q version
<trukini2008> esta en la web de ubunto en españa
<Genelyk> es q el problema es q
<trukini2008> haycomo un catalogo de todas las versiones y mejoras que se aran de aqui hasta el 2010
<Genelyk> quiero aprender a usar blender
<Genelyk> y soy autodidacta
<trukini2008> shuma, me agarrastes man
<Genelyk> y cuanod leo el manual lo pongo en practica
<Genelyk> y me emociona ps
<Genelyk> q se muieva y ai es la cosa
<Genelyk> el usode mi procesador llega al 101 %
<Genelyk> y ai revienta
<Genelyk> hey en q parte dice de p3
<trukini2008> estoy buscando man
<Genelyk> haber
<Genelyk>  un toque , paso a fluxbox
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> wajajajaja
<Genelyk>  ya ta
<trukini2008> man
<trukini2008> lo que te digo es similar a esta web http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Versiones_de_Ubuntu
<trukini2008> hay sale las bariaciones y otras cosas
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> se supone q xubuntu es espcial pa  p3
<Genelyk> el problema en si no es el xubuntu,  el problema soy  yo
<Genelyk> toy q exploto al cpu
<Genelyk> xD1
<trukini2008> jajajaja
<trukini2008> bueno, no e probado el Xubuntu
<trukini2008> pero el lunes lo are
<Genelyk> naa
<Genelyk> deberias probrar opensuse
<trukini2008> dime, que de beneficios tengo con el eduubuntu que con el ubuntu
<Genelyk> el beneficio es q edubuntu trae software educativo y q ocupa menos espacio xD
<trukini2008> ???
<trukini2008> cuales
<Genelyk> no ay nada bueno al menos q seas un estudiante en edubuntu
<Genelyk> una ves lei  de ai , no meintereso mucho,
<Genelyk> en mi mente dije, " para q usar edubuntu, si con un apt-get, puedo bajar lo q quiero probrar " xD!
<trukini2008> shuma
<trukini2008> me cambio a buntu, esperar
<trukini2008> ya estoy en ubuntu
<trukini2008> para la gente que esta conectada
<Genelyk> eh de rendirme, puesto qmi compu,  no aguanta
<Genelyk> q colera
<Genelyk> no aguanta mi compu
<trukini2008> pucha
<trukini2008> man, e leido este articulo
<trukini2008> creo que lo probare en mi chamba
<Genelyk> cual
<trukini2008> para las personas que solo quieren navegar y hacer trabajos de texto o hojas de calculo
<trukini2008> hay te va
<trukini2008> http://famelix.softonic.com/linux
<Genelyk> :O
<Genelyk> mañana westoowd relagara  red alert XD
<Genelyk> ve para q kieres cambiar el cacharro a linux
<trukini2008> em dopnde man
<trukini2008> por donde, giron, distrito
<trukini2008> hablka tu diras
<Genelyk> jaja
<Genelyk> tana  en net
<Genelyk> -.-
<Genelyk> nadie te regala cds
<Genelyk> solo descargas
<Genelyk> waaa
<Genelyk> T_T
<Genelyk> kiero mi command conquer
<Genelyk>  yo juego es a sonsera
<trukini2008> yo descargo programas de wwwicasoft.org
<trukini2008> lo maloe s que esta en mantenimiento
<trukini2008> desde hoy, ta mare
<trukini2008> y pensasr que antes era socio de teamperusoft
<trukini2008> perusoft
<Genelyk> q eso
<Genelyk> ?
<Genelyk> yo cosas grandes  bajo a travez del torrent
<trukini2008> a claro
<trukini2008> claro que si ps man
<trukini2008> ta mare, tengo que meterme una bañada, mas atrde me encuentor con una amiga
<trukini2008> para bacilar un rato
<trukini2008> hace un frio de mela
<Genelyk>  calienta agua en la tetera
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk>  y te vallas ps con jarra
<trukini2008> jaja
<trukini2008> jajaj
<trukini2008> con basinica
<Genelyk> jajaja
<Genelyk> se ve q vives en cono xD!
<trukini2008> por el aeropuerto...
<trukini2008> que frio de mela
<Genelyk> jajajaja
<Genelyk> por q no te bañaste en la mañana ps
<Genelyk> estaba asienod calorcito XD1
<trukini2008> por que estaba limpiando el cuarto y ordenando mis datos de disco
<trukini2008> bueno man, me quito, haber si charlamos en otra oportunidad, saludos
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> alguien sabe que significa mydsl
<alemcito> es diminutivo de algo??
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> una pregunta
<cfoch> cual es la mejor placa madre para una core 2 quad, que funcione del todo con ubuntu
<xander21c> Holas
<nxvl_> \o/
<xander21c> nxvl: en q consiste tu chamba en canonical?
<nxvl> xander21c: en llevar un control sobre los parches de seguridad de ubuntu y jalarlos para los derivados (as in netbook-remix, mobile, etc...)
<xander21c> humm
<on3_g> his
<neosergio> o/
<neosergio> everybody
<on3_g> tengo un padawan del software libre aqui junto conmigo leyendo y viendo todo lo que se pueda hacer
<on3_g> asi que luzcance
<on3_g> asi que desde este lado somos 2 padawan
<on3_g> he encontrado un error de traduccion en el network manager
<on3_g> ya me baje las fuentes y estoy buscando las lineas especificas para reportar la shit
<neosergio> el muki ta ocupado lavando cerebro
<on3_g> me desconecte sorry
<on3_g> a quien¿
<neosergio> a juanpe
<neosergio> yo estoy viendo a bugbuddybugs
<diegoe> hey hey
<diegoe> es que estoy lavando el cerebro a juanpe pa q use git
<diegoe> bueno cómo es
<diegoe> neosergio: estás en los bug triagers de la semana?
<neosergio> nop
<neosergio> pera ahora si
<on3_g> git¿
<on3_g> que chu es eso¿
<on3_g> ta mare yo estoy trabajando con svn
<on3_g> caballero no ma
<neosergio> muki si es del flash player
<neosergio> se pone not gnome no?
<on3_g> weno que hay que hacer me estoy aguesando
<diegoe> neosergio: claro
<neosergio> cheere
<neosergio> on3_g: ya tienes cuenta en bugs.gnome.org?
<on3_g> si me la creo mi Maestro el muki
<neosergio> tons ya estas empezando a revisar los bugs de la semana
<on3_g> nop
<on3_g> aer recuento del TODO de hoy
<on3_g> nunca hice bug triagging
<neosergio> el muki es el experto en el tema, yo me hago bolas al explicarlo
<neosergio> te voy a confundir
<neosergio> diegoe: tas?
<on3_g> jajajaja dale no más quizá tu puedes ser el siguiente expositor de triagging de invo.org
<neosergio> aer
<on3_g> en que link reviso lo de la semana no encuentro
<neosergio> ojala que me entiendas
<on3_g> ya lo tengo
<neosergio> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/reports/weekly-bug-summary.cgi
<neosergio> ese
<on3_g> i know
<on3_g> i got it
<neosergio> bueno primero empieza por tu aplicacion favorita gnomera
<neosergio> cual es
<on3_g> uhhhmmm consulta hay algun problema que use debian (y por consiguiente una version más antigua de los paquetes que ustedes tienen?)
<neosergio> pues podria ser cuando quieres trates de replicar algun error
<on3_g> weno voy a empezar por mi navegador predilecto
<neosergio> pero lo mejor seria empezar por los crash originados por el bugbuddybugs
<on3_g> aer
<diegoe> a ver q pasa
<diegoe> update me
<on3_g> estatus UNCO que significa¿
<neosergio> trato de guiarlo a on3_g
<neosergio> significa sin confirmar
<diegoe> neosergio: explícale a on3_g :)
<on3_g> ok
<diegoe> no te vas a hacer bolas, ni q fueses pelota
<diegoe> :D
<neosergio> :D
<on3_g> jajajaja
<diegoe> taras rellenito pero no te maletees
<on3_g> jajajajajaj
<neosergio> jajajjaja
<on3_g> q buena
<neosergio> ya on3_g
<neosergio> elije uno de los bugs UNCO
<neosergio> de color rojo
<neosergio> que son los mas faciles
<neosergio> ya que son creados muchas veces sin conocimiento al respecto de su funcionamiento
<neosergio> como dice el muki, dan ok por las webas
<on3_g> si ya tengo uno
<neosergio> que numero
<on3_g> estoy en el
<on3_g> 498191
<on3_g> que es lo que tengo que buscar
<neosergio> pasame el url
<neosergio> ya no
<neosergio> esa tiene varios comentarios
<neosergio> vamos por las mas faciles
<neosergio> para que te familiarices
<neosergio> http://tinyurl.com/634qov
<on3_g> ahh carajo no me habia dado cuenta de los comments
<neosergio> esas son de hoy
<neosergio> o las mas actuales
<neosergio> son de la semana
<neosergio> por ejemplo escoge la 550071
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-24
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, xD
<xander21c> Holas
<viperhoot> saludos
<viperhoot> xander21c, la reuna para el otro domingo aún
<viperhoot> recien me conecto en casi 10 dias
<viperhoot> diré 6 dias
<viperhoot> :D
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> no problem :)
<xander21c> tamos iguales
<xander21c> recien estoy viendo correos y demas
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> bien maleada esta semana
<viperhoot> al menos para mi
<viperhoot> Ya quisiera una playita miamera como RoAkSoAx :P
<xander21c> :P
<xander21c> miami vice?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, todavia no he ido a la playa :(
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, ahora vivo en miami
<viperhoot> jajajja
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, advocate my package please!!!
<xander21c> si lo lei
<xander21c> q tal?
<viperhoot> ah por cierto
<viperhoot> leyeron en el planet de un nuevo libro para los teams aprobados ?
<viperhoot> lo pedimos o ahi nomás ?
<xander21c> creo q debemos ver como nos llega el que ya pedidos
<xander21c> es decir
<xander21c> si nos aplica algo SUNAT o el servicio de correo
<xander21c> antes de solicitar
<viperhoot> ojalá llegue pronto, por que el tope para pedirlo es hasta principios de febrero creo
<viperhoot> juas! setiembre queria decir
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> alguno de uds a agregado el Calendario de the fridge en su google calendar?
<RoAkSoAx> los otros libros ya llegaron?
<xander21c> RoAkSoAx: aun no
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, tu eres el contacto de ubuntu=pe?? pidelos para que te lleguen a ti ahora
<RoAkSoAx> para uqe aduanas no joda
<RoAkSoAx> no puedes estar pidiendo cada mes webadas
<RoAkSoAx> pq ahi aduanas jode
<RoAkSoAx> pero si es de cuando en cuandonnomas
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, siempre los remito a xander
<viperhoot> pero si quieren a mi nombre no hay problema
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ahora pidelos tu
<RoAkSoAx> por aduanas digo
<RoAkSoAx> porq si fdigamos, cada mes xander21c recibe un libro
<RoAkSoAx> aduanas va a joder
<viperhoot> crees ?
<viperhoot> que dices xander21c ?
<xander21c> pidelo tu a ver como nos va :)
<xander21c> segun mis calculos mañana o pasado es courier deberia notificarme
<viperhoot> creo que mejor esperamos a ver como llega este
<viperhoot> si no hay problema, tu nomás
<RoAkSoAx> ya va a llegaR?
<viperhoot> supongo
<viperhoot> ya el pedido tiene como semana y algo más
 * viperhoot piensa que sobrado hacemos la reuna que queria hoy :P
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, a ver
<RoAkSoAx> ping a nxvl
<RoAkSoAx> alguien foneelo
<RoAkSoAx> o algo
<RoAkSoAx> ese debe tar raskin balls pq ta con yeso
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> lo decia por decir, el otro domingo mejor
<viperhoot> con más "público"
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ahorita podria ser ahhh
<viperhoot> es que es cosa de que más gente decida
<viperhoot> osea, los que más usan la web
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ya nadie netra
<RoAkSoAx> mejor decidamos nomas entre nosotros
<viperhoot> tu crees ?
<xander21c> claro
<viperhoot> por mi normal
<xander21c> asi adelantamos un poco
<viperhoot> aer peren levanto mi apache para que vean
<xander21c> :)
<viperhoot> http://viperhoot.homelinux.org/ubuntu-pe
<viperhoot> falta el planet y cambios que realizaría cuando ya esté hosteado fuera
<viperhoot> entonces , como ahora el login será con las cuentas de launchpad podriamos usar los foros de ubuntuforums sin problemas (y +1 por usar los foros de ubuntuforums de una vez)
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pero un planet tinte que ser como el de planet.ubuntu.com
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, xander21c btw... ubuntu ya ppermite people.ubuntu.com/~launchpad-id
<RoAkSoAx> para lls miembros
<viperhoot> voy a tratar de que sea lo más similar al de planet ubuntu
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, si, justo lo lei hace poco :)
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, y en caso nos quede corto el planet de drupal, pues cargamos un planet por nuestra cuenta, eso ya no es problema si alojamos y gestionamos todo nosotros
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, en una pagina de wiki (no recuerdo cual) decian de donde bajar eso pal planet ubuntu y hacerlo igualito
<viperhoot> si, pero requiere que el server soporte python
<viperhoot> y en hosting perú (donde se supone que lo alojaremos no lo ofrecen)
<xander21c> viperhoot, RoAkSoAx: este es? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCreatingPlanet
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, that's the one
<viperhoot> esa el uso, basicamente si
<xander21c> entonces al decirnos viperhoot q cunado tengamos el control?
<xander21c> quiere decir manejar nuestro hosting propio?
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> lo hago más que nada por tener acceso a los archivos y poder cambiar siempre
<viperhoot> algo que canonical no deja por nada hasta ahora
<viperhoot> ya vieron como queda hasta ahora ?
<viperhoot> solo es la página inicial, pero el resto se mueve en base a eso
 * viperhoot regresa en un toke
<xander21c> esta seria una buena opción http://www.hosting.com.pe/
<xander21c> ademas nos apoyan con auspicios
 * RoAkSoAx mela no puedo importar una clavessh a launchpad
<viperhoot> xander21c, es una opción
<viperhoot> +1 por la migra
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx powered :P
<viperhoot> ahora, lo de los foros, están de acuerdo en que sea a ubuntuforums ?
<viperhoot> yo digo que es lo más viable
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, o talvez si quieren se puede probar un tiempo
<RoAkSoAx> y sino migramos
<RoAkSoAx> como para mantener todo en una sola web
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, es que, ahora se usará launchpad como autenticación y para usar foros "locales" creo que se necesita el login de drupal
<viperhoot> y , no conviene
<viperhoot> no creo que no se acostumbren, pondré documentación para todo eso antes de
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, podemos usar openid
<RoAkSoAx> como todo lo demas
<RoAkSoAx> o no haymodulo de drupal pa openid?
<xander21c> q pasaria con la cuentas actualmente creadas?
<viperhoot> si
<xander21c> en la web
<viperhoot> xander21c, se van al limbo :D
<viperhoot> gracias a las restricciones de canonical
<viperhoot> las crearé "manualmente" las 50 últimas activas
<viperhoot> o 100 ya pues
<viperhoot> pero, les notificaré para que se logeen a openid ni bien empiezan
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, oy creo que por ahora dejemos todo como esta y solomigremos
<RoAkSoAx> de ahi podemos ir viendo cambio y poner openid
<RoAkSoAx> y usar lp
<RoAkSoAx> pq eso significaria que solo los de ubuntu-pe puedan logearse
<xander21c> RoAkSoAx: me aparece mejor
<xander21c> un cambio gradual
<RoAkSoAx> claro
<RoAkSoAx> es lo mejor
<viperhoot> no necesariamente, osea, cualquier launchpad
<viperhoot> pero, por lo pronto pediré peru.ubuntuforums.org y tengamos dos foros a la par
<viperhoot> a ver como se responde
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, primero migremos bien
<RoAkSoAx> de ahi empezamos a introducir peru.ubuntuforums.org
<RoAkSoAx> porq, de acuerdo a como yo veo las cosas
<RoAkSoAx> es una webada tener 2 paginas diferentes
<viperhoot> pero que sugieres que hagamos primero ?¿
<RoAkSoAx> eso significaria que la gente
<RoAkSoAx> deje de usar
<RoAkSoAx> mira en procesos de migraciones normales, primero se tiene un sistema A, luego si se kiere tener un sistema B, se usa ambos  ala vez, y luego una migracion total hacia B
<RoAkSoAx> en este caso, como vamos a camnbiar de hosting
<RoAkSoAx> lo mejor seria migrar por completo primero A
<RoAkSoAx> luego cuando este todo bien
<viperhoot> pero no hay manera de migrar A
<RoAkSoAx> empezamos a ver B
<RoAkSoAx> y luego hacemos A con B
<viperhoot> no tengo acceso a una base de datos como para respaldar y migrar
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, canonical no da accesso pa sacar los datos y todo?
<RoAkSoAx> pero no puedes pedir
<RoAkSoAx> ?
<viperhoot> NADITA
<RoAkSoAx> en vdad no se puede?
<viperhoot> le pedia nixternal (un sysadmin) y no me atracó las 3 veces que le pedí
<viperhoot> cualquier cosa , ellos lo hacen
<viperhoot> pero asi no es ps
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, nixternal no es sysadmin de ahi
<RoAkSoAx> el es developer segun se
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, nixternal ta como sysadmin?
<viperhoot> también está a cargo de canonical-sysadmins
<viperhoot> sería cosa de preguntar una vez más
<RoAkSoAx> segun se yo, elmo es el mas mas
<RoAkSoAx> de los sysadmins
<viperhoot> trata pa que veas
 * viperhoot espera choteada :P
<viperhoot> voy a pedirlo denuevo por la lista de loco-teams
<viperhoot> si se puede, pues lo hacemos como dices
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, aqui el empleado de canonical es nxvl
<RoAkSoAx> el que pregunte decho faicl se consigue algo por ahi
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, netonces maniana empezamos a configurar todo
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> ojalá ps
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> dos bases de datos y acceso para todo :D
<viperhoot> pa empezar
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si ya maniana pes empezamos con eso
<xander21c> :)
<viperhoot> bacan
<viperhoot> me avisas los dns a donde apuntan
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si maniana
<RoAkSoAx> que me da flojera netrar a godaddy a chekiar
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> y ahorita me w a costar
<viperhoot> en godaddy ?
<RoAkSoAx> ke maniana me espoera un largo dia de buscar chamba
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<viperhoot> por cierto, donde anda tu vps ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, linode
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, apunta a linode
<viperhoot> ns1.linode.com algo asi ?
<RoAkSoAx> si kreo
<RoAkSoAx> no recuerdo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si de ns1. ns2. ns3. ns4.
<RoAkSoAx> pero le tengo que crear las entradas para el nuevo dominio pes
<viperhoot> yap, me confirmas, aunque eso al final creo :P
<viperhoot> manya, tienes hasta ubuntu 9.
<viperhoot> 9.04 corriendo :D
<xander21c> .
<xander21c> :)
<viperhoot> http://www.linode.com/images/sshots/distrowiz.png
<viperhoot> http://www.linode.com/images/sshots/dns_edit.png ns1.linode.com si, esos
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si
<viperhoot> yap, queda
<RoAkSoAx> yanto entonces
<xander21c> fugo a dormir :)
<xander21c> nos leemos
<viperhoot> también salgo
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: nixternal no es sysadmin
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: pero es medio q el encargado de las cosas de los locos
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: elmo es de los sysadmins el men
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: si pido yo acceso es mas facil q me lo den
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: sino, iwal puedo joder sysadmins para q hagan lo que necesitamos :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe es lo mismo ke le decia a viperhoot
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, jodelos a ver que dicen
<RoAkSoAx> para que migremos todas las cuentas y los datos y nadie joda
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, a que vorian y dholbach todavia no endorsan mi aplicacion y por eso todavia no mande le corre. Crees que deberia hacerlo igual?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> iwal deberias
<nxvl> me fui
<xander21c> holas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-25
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl_, You could eventually add a man page for /usr/bin/lekhonee-gnome too, but this can be done at a later stage.
<RoAkSoAx> eso me dijo dktrkranz
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-26
<bardtronix> hola a todos
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, viste lo que te dije de los symlinks, que al parecer se puede obviar en Ubuntu?
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, porsiaca contactaste con alguno de los sysadmins ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, no, nxvl dijo que iba  ajoder
<viperhoot> hice la solicitud hace 2 dias y sigo sin respuesta
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, dile a nxvl que elpresione
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> ok
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-27
<maximo1> hola
<maximo1> hay alguien aqui?
<maximo1> alguien sabe como elimino la contraseña de root en ubuntu?
<nxvl> maximo1: edita el shadow y ponle * en el campo de contrasenha
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-28
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, algo?
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, nadita: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=7448
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, puedes presionar?
<viperhoot> por eso digo que mejor lo hacemos al guerraso :D
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pero por el drupal no puedes exportar un .sql?
<viperhoot> necesito un modulo
<viperhoot> justo en ese ticket pongo que instalen ese modulo para poder mover todo
<viperhoot> pero... ya va 4 dias en solicitud creo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, lo mejor seria que nxvl presione ya que el conoce a los sysadmin
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> pero, siempre se han descuidado un poco en este lado
<viperhoot> bien que mal supongo que va a tardar
<RoAkSoAx> as always
<viperhoot> pero entonces?
<viperhoot> esperamos hasta que alguien se anime ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, que nxvl joda
<viperhoot> pero parece que está y no está
<viperhoot> al rato mando un mail al council para que revise
<RoAkSoAx> yanto
<nxvl> de q o q?
<nxvl> jodelo a jorge
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, viperhoot puso un ticket para poder sacar un .sql para mudarnos a otro hosting
<RoAkSoAx> pero tu que conoces a los sysadmin
<RoAkSoAx> presionalos
<viperhoot> ajam
<viperhoot> creo que el rt.ubuntu.com lo revisan al mes
<viperhoot> ya le dije a un par contactos en #canonical-sysadmins , pero sigue igual
<Jimmy_> Hola
<Jimmy_> necesito
<Jimmy_> ayuda
<Jimmy_> necesito
<Jimmy_> que monte una carpeta compartida desde windows
<Jimmy_> en un cliente
<Jimmy_> ubuntuç
<Jimmy_> al inicio del siste,a
#ubuntu-pe 2009-08-30
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ping
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: pong
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ya me olvide que t iba a preguntar :P
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, algo del rt?
<viperhoot> nadita
<viperhoot> es más, ya ni lo verán
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ahi explicale a nxvl como es la cosa
<viperhoot> está repleto de spam todos esos mensajes
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, a suave, toncs nxvl eres nuestra salvacion
<RoAkSoAx> bueno muxaxos
<RoAkSoAx> me kito a jatear
<viperhoot> nxvl, pues queremos mover el sitio web al servidor de roaksoax, pero para migrar necesitamos descargarnos las bases de datos que tenemos (y que los sysadmins de canonical no nos dan acceso)
<RoAkSoAx> ke toy muerto
<RoAkSoAx> ciao
<nxvl> viperhoot: mandame un mail
<nxvl> viperhoot: me voa olvidar
<nxvl> :D
<viperhoot> hehe ok
<viperhoot> lo escribo al council luego
<viperhoot> ta que frio hace hoy en cajamarca
#ubuntu-pe 2010-09-01
<Guardian> Hola
#ubuntu-pe 2011-08-29
<saimazoon> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2011-08-30
<SergioMeneses> buenas!....
#ubuntu-pe 2011-09-02
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-pe 2011-09-04
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-28
<kmus> buenas noches a todos
<kmus> pregunta suelta descargue la version 12.04 de ubuntu, se instala y al reiniciar se queda pensando en el logo y una barra de progreso debajo, no pasa mas naaa
<kmus> que puede estar pasando
<kmus> gracias x sus respuestas
<JoseeAntonioR> kmus: hola! puedes por favor plantear tu pregunta en ask.ubuntu-pe.org?
<JoseeAntonioR> ahi habran muchas mas personas que pueda responderla :)
<kmus> ok gracias!!
<kmus> entonces aqui nadie me puede decir q puede estar sucediendo..,gracias de todos modos
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, viperhoot!
<viperhoot> osea que la otra semana
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
 * viperhoot lo está matando la gripe.
<JoseeAntonioR> asumo yo, tomando la vez pasada como referencia
<JoseeAntonioR> brb
<viperhoot> claro, sería fecha probable
<viperhoot> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> back
<JoseeAntonioR> creo que si es que no patrocinan a mi papa (lo mas probable) iria solo
<JoseeAntonioR> ya varia gente se ofrecio para ser mi tutor legal :p
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, JoseeAntonioR va saliendo, mañana colegio y no he dormido bien estos ultimos dias
<JoseeAntonioR> suerte con el sponsorship!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ^
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> yo en un toque
<viperhoot> la gripe me mata
<JoseeAntonioR> cuidate
<viperhoot> no queda de otra :P
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-30
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hola hola!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: saludos ! ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> como vamos?
<viperhoot> tosiendo mal aún
<viperhoot> pero mejor que ayer
<viperhoot> por cierto, bastante bueno tu muro !
<viperhoot> como lograste las medidas?
<JoseeAntonioR> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> es que
<JoseeAntonioR> Canonical me mando el diseño
<viperhoot> ah te mandaron a las finales
<viperhoot> bacán así
<JoseeAntonioR> aja!
<JoseeAntonioR> asdf, estoy muriendo de risa con el video de Colibritany
<viperhoot> la del quino ?
<viperhoot> es un calambre al ojo esa cosa
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, pero si, en dos dias tienen el diseño listo
<JoseeAntonioR> ame la pared cuando la terminaron
<viperhoot> cool
<JoseeAntonioR> espero que no le pase nada
<viperhoot> qué material es?
<viperhoot> papel sticker?
<JoseeAntonioR> vinilo
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: estaban de ferta
<JoseeAntonioR> oferta*
<viperhoot> ah ? cómo así?
<viperhoot> te lo mandaron hecho ?
<JoseeAntonioR> aca en una empresa local lo mande a hacer
<JoseeAntonioR> y vinieron y lo pusieron
<JoseeAntonioR> estaban 3x2, use 2 y mi mama se cogio uno :P
<viperhoot> ah claro
<viperhoot> eso me imaginaba
<viperhoot> cuanto te salió?
<JoseeAntonioR> 90 lucas, 45 cada vinilo de 1.20x0.60
<JoseeAntonioR> el metro cuadrado esta 75 lucas,
<viperhoot> bacán
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: listo para la respuesta del sponsorship?
<viperhoot> no del todo
<viperhoot> parece que me han programado otro viaje
<viperhoot> y las malas lenguas dicen que es para fechas cercanas al uds
<JoseeAntonioR> rayos!
<viperhoot> quiero pensar que no se cruzarán :P
<JoseeAntonioR> si, siempre positivos
<JoseeAntonioR> si es en europa, puedes ver de que te manden a Dinamarca si las fechas son cercanas
<viperhoot> jajajaj
<viperhoot> no
<viperhoot> nunca tan allá
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> es más seguro que sea a Tacna nomás
<viperhoot> más bien si sale el uds aprovecharé para hacer tour un par de días por ahi
<viperhoot> normal te dejan no?
<viperhoot> Siempre y cuando tu asumas tus gastos post-uds
<viperhoot> sabes ?
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> el hotel si lo pagan si lo hablas con Marianna
<JoseeAntonioR> y si aceptan, si no a otro hotel
<JoseeAntonioR> y el per diem, depende de Canonical, cuestion de hacer una canonicall a Londres
<JoseeAntonioR> y averiguar
<viperhoot> canonicall jajaj
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> con eso de que está pegado a suecia, sería la voz conocer, quien sabe cuando se presente otra oportunidad así
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> o en todo caso ya ir a suecia
<JoseeAntonioR> que sea un multi-city
<JoseeAntonioR> pero Marianna te tendria que aprobar eso
<JoseeAntonioR> es decir, que el ultimo pasaje sea suecia-lima
<viperhoot> no croe que atraquen eso
<viperhoot> sería muy complicado pienso
<viperhoot> o mejor dicho, caro
<viperhoot> por cierto, tu ya tienes la visa de entrada?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> los papeles, adivina con quien son?
<viperhoot> ni idea
<viperhoot> quien ?
<JoseeAntonioR> con Marianna!
<JoseeAntonioR> ella te tiene que mandar todo
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, casi todo
<viperhoot> cómo así? invitación ?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl me dio una listaza
<JoseeAntonioR> invitacion, seguro, pasajes
<JoseeAntonioR> hotel
<JoseeAntonioR> unos que otros formularios
<JoseeAntonioR> infos de contactos
<viperhoot> uhhh, vas a tener que ayudarme con eso, que yo estoy cero en cuanto al trámite que hace canonical en caso inviten
<JoseeAntonioR> ya veremos
<JoseeAntonioR> pero ya falta poco para la respuesta
<JoseeAntonioR> quiero ver yo como hare
<viperhoot> a rogar a rogar
<JoseeAntonioR> espero un si para mi, y para mi papa, no tengo idea de que hare
<JoseeAntonioR> o si ire solo
<viperhoot> se te complicaría mucho en caso sólo te lo entreguen a tí ?
<JoseeAntonioR> tendria que hablar un bueeeeeeeeeeen rato con mis padres para que digan "esta bien, persona X sera tu tutor legal"
<viperhoot> juegales el sentimiento :P
<JoseeAntonioR> tratare
<JoseeAntonioR> porque, comprar un pasaje o algo, ya muy dificil
<viperhoot> eso ps
<JoseeAntonioR> ademas, ya conocen la gente con quien trabajo, al menos mi papa
<JoseeAntonioR> mi papa hasta ha salido conmigo a caminar con la gente o a hacer tours
<viperhoot> lanza la campaña "Adopta a un ubuntero jóven"
<viperhoot> por ahi que te liga :p
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> terminando en uds pasado, fui a las oficinas de system76 para recoger los stickers, y de la nada salen un par de patas que conoci ahi y empezaron a decir "ES EL MAS JOVEN DEL UDS!"
<JoseeAntonioR> s/en/el
<viperhoot> jajaja ves
<JoseeAntonioR> con tal que me respondan que si, ya tengo todo casi listo
<viperhoot> la visa es la cosa
<viperhoot> donde la tramitas?
<JoseeAntonioR> embajada de finlandia
<JoseeAntonioR> se sacan citas
<viperhoot> por qué finlandia?
<JoseeAntonioR> porque el consulado de dinamarca manda ahi
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> pero al sacar por ejemplo en españa no te da acceso a transitar por toda la UE ?
<JoseeAntonioR> pero se tiene que sacar en el pais donde estaras mas tiempo
<viperhoot> así sea apenas una semana ?
<viperhoot> averiguaré, no creo que haya demasiado problema en sacarla en cualquiera
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> si, son reglas de visa Schegen
<JoseeAntonioR> el pasaje ahorita esta saliendo
<JoseeAntonioR> cerca de 1800 dolares en Iberia, con escala en Madrid
<viperhoot> ouch
<JoseeAntonioR> pagado por nuestro queridisimo Mark
<viperhoot> alabado sea el tio de todos
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> yo tengo que estar aca el 3, ese dia me confirmo D:
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: me imagino que caemos en este tipo : http://www.finlandia.org.pe/public/download.aspx?ID=98414&GUID=%7B9EE99DD6-5D64-4FC4-BC3D-370DE6B886B4%7D
<viperhoot> y yo no mucho, no es que me pueda tomar vacaciones de la universidad y del trabajo cuando quiera
<JoseeAntonioR> correcto!
<JoseeAntonioR> lo que yo pienso es llegar antes
<viperhoot> es lo ideal pienso
<viperhoot> razón?
<JoseeAntonioR> 1.- acostumbrarse a la zona horaria
<JoseeAntonioR> 2.- turismo!
<viperhoot> primero a ver que pasa y luego a coordinar lo mejor posible ;)
<viperhoot> estoy de salida, ya vuelvo en un par de horas
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, nos vemos!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: todo bien con la conexion?
 * JoseeAntonioR feels a ping timeout coming
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, viperhoot!
<viperhoot> hola hola ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> justo estamos conversando con SergioMeneses del UDS :P
<viperhoot> que te cuenta
 * viperhoot estornuda a razón de 3 veces cada 2 minutos.
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: yo tambien estoy con el resfrio, desde hoy
<viperhoot> si, horrible x/
<JoseeAntonioR> alguna idea de que comprar barato en ebay?
<viperhoot> alguna categoría en especial ?
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, no se me ocurre nada
<JoseeAntonioR> tengo dinero y soy comprador compulsivo D:
<viperhoot> regalame un cable para mi nuevo lcd :P
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hace un tiempo vi en thinkgeek un despertador que era bien desgraciado, dejame ver si lo encuentro
<JoseeAntonioR> ya!
<viperhoot> este es! http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/91f2/?srp=2  merece todo mi odio y mi respeto, mira el video
<JoseeAntonioR> loool
<JoseeAntonioR> Shipping restrictions: We cannot ship this item outside of the U.S. and Canada
<viperhoot> no lo encontrarás en ebay ?
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, ni idea
<viperhoot> fácil anda en amazon, a ver
<viperhoot> si, si anda
<viperhoot> ahi te doy esa idea para que te entretenga por las mañanas.
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay en ebay :
<JoseeAntonioR> (
<JoseeAntonioR> es que tengo mis dolares en ebay
<viperhoot> amazon? http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=clocky
<JoseeAntonioR> que hablo, en paypal
<viperhoot> oh
<viperhoot> no muy seguro, pero creo que amazon si soporta paypal
<viperhoot> *creo
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> no aceptan, ellos tienen amazon payments
<viperhoot> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=clocky&_sacat=0
<viperhoot> já
<JoseeAntonioR> :O
<JoseeAntonioR> 55.87
<JoseeAntonioR> demasiado caro!
<viperhoot> ya si estás regalón: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=minidisplay+to+hdmi&_sacat=0&_odkw=minidisplay+to+hdm&_osacat=0
<JoseeAntonioR> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Display-Port-Connector-DP-to-HDMI-Cable-Adapter-For-Apple-MacBook-/120907286331?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c26a2c73b es lo que necesitas? :P
<viperhoot> jajaj si, ese cable de menos de 20 centimetros es un dolor de cabeza conseguirlo a precios regulares aquí
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: pero si quieres cosas baratitas y no tienes problemas con esperar que lleguen te recomiendo dealxtreme.com
<JoseeAntonioR> veamos
<viperhoot> son muy baratas, vienen de china (o las fabrican allá, cosa que ya te imaginarás) pero el envío es gratis
<JoseeAntonioR> aceptan paypal?
<viperhoot> y llegan, me consta
<viperhoot> a ver
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> si aceptan paypal
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: pasame tu direccion
<viperhoot> pero ojo, el envío es gratuito, pero las compras llegan al mes maso
<viperhoot> ah ?
<viperhoot> creo que voy a llamar a Sergio Meneses para que aproveche las dádivas también jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> creo que un Hangout vendria bien
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: por cierto, estaba viendo tus publicaciones en g+ y por alguna razón no deja que se puedan introducir comentarios
<JoseeAntonioR> ah?
<JoseeAntonioR> yo si puedo :S
<viperhoot> raro, a mi por ejemplo no me deja, quería dejarte algo por el la imagen del libro que colgaste
<viperhoot> pero no estaba seguro si era error de g+
<JoseeAntonioR> nah
<JoseeAntonioR> si se puede, al menos yo puedo!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ping
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: pong !
<JoseeAntonioR> ya ha sido enviado ;)
<viperhoot> jajaj si ?
<viperhoot> rápido !
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<JoseeAntonioR> llega de china
<viperhoot> asu
<viperhoot> 2 a 3 semanas le pongo
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<JoseeAntonioR> a mi me mandaron lentes 3d de china
<JoseeAntonioR> hong kong
<JoseeAntonioR> 10 pares a 3 dolares
<viperhoot> eso es lo bueno
<viperhoot> lo barato que puede llegar a salir
<viperhoot> dealxtreme es una locura en eso
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> veamos
<viperhoot> hora de fugar
<viperhoot> ya nos leemos mañana ;)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: gracias por todo !
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, nos vemos!
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay problema :)
<viperhoot> en serio te debo una, ya veré cómo ;)
<viperhoot> 0/
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping ping ping
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<SergioMeneses> algo ocupado pero contame
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: atento a #ubuntu-community-team
<JoseeAntonioR> :O
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mmm cosas buenas o malas?
 * SergioMeneses mira alrededor
<JoseeAntonioR> muy buenas
<JoseeAntonioR> empiece a correr en circulos
 * SergioMeneses runs around
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ando dandole a las matematicas para subnetear :S
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: leyo?
<SergioMeneses> me siento tan improductivo... con ipv6 esto sera perdido
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, salen los resultados el lune
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: creo que se esta perdiendo las noticias
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<JoseeAntonioR> consiga sus tarjetas telefonicas para llamar a belgica
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como q me pierdo las noticias?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: es que pense que no habia leido
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaa jejeje
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ping
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: pong !
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: como vamos?
<viperhoot> algo mejor
<viperhoot> creo
<JoseeAntonioR> me alegro :)
<JoseeAntonioR> yo estoy con un resfrio terrible
<viperhoot> por lo menos el malestar ya se fue
<viperhoot> uhhh, provecho, el primer día es lo peor
<JoseeAntonioR> este es el tercer dia, creo
<JoseeAntonioR> primer dia dolor de garganta, segundo dia dolor leve y comienzos de resfrio, y tercer dia resfrio fuerte
<viperhoot> paciencia paciencia, ya pasara ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> si, que se puede hacer
<JoseeAntonioR> justo estaba viendo el precio para hacer pulseras para ubuntu-pe, de esas de silicona
<JoseeAntonioR> no silicona, si no, rubber? (goma, creo)
<viperhoot> goma pienso
<viperhoot> como las de la teletón?/
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, no tengo idea
<JoseeAntonioR> como las de mozilla? :P
<viperhoot> jajajaja eso
<viperhoot> cuanto salen? me imagino que por decenas o más
<JoseeAntonioR> desde una pulsera
<JoseeAntonioR> claro que, el precio va bajando
<JoseeAntonioR> hechas en china, te las mandan al peru
<viperhoot> ah si ?
<JoseeAntonioR> http://24hourwristbands.com/wristbands-pricing/
<viperhoot> diseñanas ?
<viperhoot> a ver
<viperhoot> creo que sale a cuenta si nos mandamos hacer 100
<viperhoot> hay que ponerlo en el trello como una idea
<viperhoot> coordinamos con los interesados y a ver que se puede hacer ;)
<viperhoot> ahorita estoy de salida
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<viperhoot> pero 100 es la voz
<viperhoot> por ahí y fácil la comunidad se financia con algo de esa manera
<JoseeAntonioR> claro!
<JoseeAntonioR> con 100 te regalan otras 100
<viperhoot> ajá
<viperhoot> ya pues, puede ser ;)
<viperhoot> listo, soy fuga
<viperhoot> ya nos leemos luego o/
#ubuntu-pe 2012-08-31
<konarr> buenas
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, konarr :)
<konarr> que tal JoseBot
<konarr> JoseeAntonioR,
<JoseeAntonioR> todo bien, como vamos por alla?
<konarr> sin sueño y mañana mas rato tengo clases. . .
<konarr> busque algun canal de chile pero no aparecio nada, me acorde de los amigos peruanos xdd
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> konarr: #ubuntu-cl es el canal de ubuntu chile
<konarr> ok, da lo mismo, despues de todo no uso ubuntu :P
<konarr> JoseeAntonioR, tu eres de peru supongo ?
<JoseeAntonioR> correcto, soy del concilio del equipo
<konarr> concilio ?
<JoseeAntonioR> council?
<konarr> JoseeAntonioR, si hay algo que me gustaria conocer de peru son las montañas de machupichu :P
<JoseeAntonioR> seria genial si te puedes dar una vuelta por aqui
<JoseeAntonioR> y espero que si vienes no te afecte la altura
 * JoseeAntonioR tiene algunos amigos a los que les choca tremendamente
<konarr> las has visitado JoseeAntonioR ?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, ire el proximo año
<konarr> genial
<JoseeAntonioR> por ahi ya te cuento que tal es, si es que no vas antes
<konarr> tengo entendido que la vida en peru es barata, pero como ese es un sector turistico es muy caro ?
<JoseeAntonioR> no sabria decirte si es que la vida es barata o cara, no he vivido en otros paises y no hay punto de comparacion
<JoseeAntonioR> ni tampoco he ido a las ruinas, por lo cual no tengo conocimiento de los precios o algo
<konarr> ahh ok, yo tbm conozco muy poco mi pais
<konarr> bytes JoseeAntonioR
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-01
<aldebian0> Hola, buenas tardes
<aldebian0> Tengo una duda, puedo preguntaros?
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, aldebian0
<JoseeAntonioR> mira el topic :)
<aldebian0> perdón, no tengo experiencia en esto. qué es el topic?
<JoseeAntonioR> lo que te aparece ni bien entras al canal.
<JoseeAntonioR> Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar
<aldebian0> ya lo vi, ¿?
<aldebian0> Pregunto, quieres decir?
<JoseeAntonioR> Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar
<aldebian0> vale, voy
<aldebian0> instalé el 12.04, pero, como tengo un disco externo generoso, le hice enlaces simbólicos a las carpetas para evitarme darle capacidad en el disco donde se montaba
<aldebian0> el caso es que no le di /home
<aldebian0> como me da problemas, quiero ahora ponerselo
<aldebian0> me meto con el livecd a instalar y sólo le adjudico /home? es posible hacer eso? o te pide luego que le asignes / y swap?
<aldebian0> me he explicado?
<aldebian0> ya sé que hice mal...
<JoseeAntonioR> aldebian0: no, tendrias que volver a hacer la instalacion
<JoseeAntonioR> de todos modos, la carpeta home se instala donde esta el root
<aldebian0> quizá haciendo un enlace simbólico de todo el /home
<aldebian0> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> a que te refieres?
<aldebian0> le hice enlaces de varias carpetas al externo, pero hay otras que no. Algunas veces se crean solas algunas y almacenan información y entonces el sistema me empieza a decir que no hay espacio
<aldebian0> Si le hago un enlace de todo el home siempre iria todo al externo, por lo que el sistema no se cargaría, Si?
<aldebian0> Los enlaces van muy bien. Quizá el fallo fue no haberlo hecho de todo el /home, sabes si se puede hacer así?
<aldebian0> Me gustaría mucho no tener que volver a instalar...
<JoseeAntonioR> yo recomendaria volver a instalar, y no usar ningun disco duro externo para esto
<JoseeAntonioR> eso es lo que te trae problemas
<aldebian0> pensándolo bien quizá tampoco es tan malo. Todavía no me acostumbro a que tengo espacio donde guardar la configuracion que tengo
<JoseeAntonioR> ademas, no has hecho mucho con el sistema, asi que no perderias mucho
<aldebian0> hago un respaldo, monto bien y vuelvo a cargar
<aldebian0> tengo catorce gigas ya
<aldebian0> de raíz
<aldebian0> es un trabajito...
<aldebian0> Gracias JoseeAntonioR, creo que haré eso. Tienes razón, mejor hacer las cosas bien cuanto antes. Luego los problemas se amontonan...
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<aldebian0> es cuestión de tomárselo con tranquilidad e ir haciendo...
<aldebian0> además tengo tres linux más, no me quedo sin juguete...
<aldebian0> gracias, me quedo por aquí por si pudiera ayudar en algo, humildemente
<JoseeAntonioR> ok :)
<aldebian0> bueno, voy a engancharme desde ubuntu, que estoy en debian, hasta ahora
<aldocelus> aqui estoy de nuevo. Me he cambiado el nombre. era aldebian0. en esta máquina soy este
#ubuntu-pe 2013-08-26
<carlin> hola
<carlin> alguien por alli
<carlin> saludos a la comunidad peruana
<carlin> deseas mercancía?, que mal suena.
<carlin> buena suerte y saludos
<jose> bueno, si me dijera qué poner sería bueno :)
#ubuntu-pe 2013-08-27
<SergioMeneses> jose, hola!
<SergioMeneses> si viste el post de Benjamin?
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<jose> hola hola, si :)
<jose> un poco antiguo
<SergioMeneses> jose, si como de comienzos de la semana pasada
<SergioMeneses> andaba ocupado :S
<jose> :P
<SergioMeneses> jose, listo para la vuds?
<jose> SergioMeneses: simple, no ire
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> yo voy a vr si alcanzo a ir a algunas
<SergioMeneses> pero como intermitente... ya q estare en la oficina
<SergioMeneses> jose, ping
<jose> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> jose, una pregunta podes mover un log el jueves en la noche?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-08-28
<ShamanPE> Hola a todos
<jose> hola, ShamanPE
<ShamanPE> necesito activar root  en ubuntu 10.4
#ubuntu-pe 2013-08-31
<SergioMeneses> jose, como vamos?
<jose> SergioMeneses: todo bien
<SergioMeneses> jose, como termino la uds?
<jose> como le dije, no fui
<jose> las clases me lo impiden
<SergioMeneses> jose, oh
<SergioMeneses> jose, haz visto email?
<jose> sí se está retirando del lococouncil
<SergioMeneses> jose, se acabo el tiempo de dos años
<SergioMeneses> el ciclo normal
<SergioMeneses> aunque si no me gusto el email de jon
<SergioMeneses> jono
<jose> pienso lo mismo en parte
<jose> SergioMeneses: pero no puede renovar?
<SergioMeneses> jose, si se puede pero despues de email de jono no me quedaron ganas
<SergioMeneses> hay cosas que él dice que se pueden hacer
<SergioMeneses> pero se nota la falta de comunicacion entre el LC y él
<SergioMeneses> una idea es lo q el cree y otra lo que el LC hace
<jose> por algo termino frustrado en la sesion de uds
<SergioMeneses> jose, porque el LC estaba en sus empleos reales?
<SergioMeneses> no se...
<SergioMeneses> pero si le escribire
<SergioMeneses> asi despues de eso no venga a la ubuconla
<jose> bueno
<SergioMeneses> jose, y por alla como van las cosas?
<SergioMeneses> vi que tenian o iban a participar en un evento
<jose> si, todo fue muy bien
<jose> asumo que mas tarde debo añadir otro evento mas, ese tiene asistencia aproximada de 3000 (tres mil) personas
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<SergioMeneses> que bueno :D
<jose> esperemos que nos puedan aprobar otro conference pack
<jose> seria bueno tener material para la gente
<SergioMeneses> jose, claro! :D
<SergioMeneses> aunque estan algo demorados en la entrega de material
<jose> no creo :)
<jose> a mi me llego todo para el evento bien
<jose> y a tiempo
<SergioMeneses> jose, pues a nosotros se nos demora siempre
<SergioMeneses> :D
<jose> creo que eso ya depende de aduanas
<SergioMeneses> jose, puede ser
#ubuntu-pe 2014-08-26
<DELLtra_> nas o/
#ubuntu-pe 2014-08-27
<DELLtra_> todos usan ubuntu ?
